# Copper's blood test



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

That's a lot of number and acronyms, but I understand the 8 smiley faces! Yay Copper!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Smiley faces make communicating easier and I didn't want there to be any doubt about how I feel.::

I still don't understand most of the acronyms and numbers, but some people on here do and have tried somewhat successfully to educate me.:doh:


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

What great news!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray!! :smooch::smooch::smooch::wavey::wavey::wavey:

That's great news for Copper! I'm thrilled the liver enzymes are normal and the vet thinks all is well! 

Tell that pesky little brother to lay off the Copper please! We had a similar experience--when Barkley's foster family came to visit Toby got jealous of the attention bestowed on his big brother and decided to step on top of poor unsuspecting Barkley!:uhoh: We moved him and then he decided he would try a short cut over our coffee table (that has glass inserts):uhoh:. Fortunately Mom grabbed him immediately and prevented disaster!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That is fantastic news! :dblthumb2:yes: Tucker will have another blood test in a couple weeks, I am hoping the milk thistle and antibiotics are helping with his elevated liver enzymes :crossfing Would be nice to get results like Copper's!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great news! Way to go, Copper!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> That is fantastic news! :dblthumb2:yes: Tucker will have another blood test in a couple weeks, I am hoping the milk thistle and antibiotics are helping with his elevated liver enzymes :crossfing Would be nice to get results like Copper's!


We'll keep our fingers crossed for Tucker too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am so happy for Copper and you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are soooo thrilled for Copper, and for you!!!!
A side note to Steve....antibiotics can raise the liver values in a lot of dogs, including my Toby (and I think it's happened to Copper, too???), so you might want to wait and do the blood draw 3 weeks after he finishes them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The only thing I am sure raised his liver enzymes was a steroid shot, but we waited for 3 weeks after antibiotics to be safe this time. One time they were highish, but shoot that was the week he was in the ER for pancreatitis. I'm surprised anything was even close to normal for that test.

He was on duralactin and milk thistle the enire time before this blood draw so maybe that helped. I truly don't know, but the duralactin helps his mobility and I figure it doesn't hurt to give him milk thistle "just in case" and because Barb says to.

We can and will continue to have his blood tests done at the specialist since I have a lot of trust in their knowledge and ability.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy dance here for Copper! And good thoughts for Tucker.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Way to go Sweet Sweet Copper


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good for Copper! And you! Hugs to that sweet boy. Hope he's enjoying the pretty weather - along with Jack and Trouble.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Happy Dance for Copper!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay for Copper! Also sending good thoughts for Tucker


----------

